# Acid Event - Columbus, Ohio - Friday, June 30



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

My local B&M said:


> *The Biggest event of all time. Acid cigars will invade the Tinderbox for one helluva party/smokeout. Don't miss the deals or the thrills. Friday June 30th 5 til 9*


Let's do it again gentleman! :w :al :w :al

This place will take any excuse to throw a party. Who cares if it's Acid!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> Let's do it again gentleman! :w :al
> 
> This place will take any excuse to throw a party. Who cares if it's Acid!


 Well I haven't been to an acid party in a long time. But hey, if we're gonna smoke cigars, I'm in!

The CAO flavorettes were a sight to behold. I'm not certain I want to see the Acid Girls...

Man, what hapened to the Ashton gig? Maybe I misheard the vendor

:r


----------

